# Rifle for P.Dogs-Yotes



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

Looking for a rifle to handle everything from prairie dogs to yotes. I'm struggling with my decision. I thought I could get a Model 10 Precision Carbine custom made to left handed and it'd be a perfect walking varmint rifle but that turned out to be too expensive thanks to a greedy Savage company who wanted an extra $200 over a right handed model. Here are the rifles I'm considering:

Savage 10FLCP-K in .223
Con: 8.9 lbs without scope

Savage 16FLHSS in .223
Con: Sporter/Lightweight barrel.

I've looked at CZ (not a 1 in 9 twist for heavier bullets) and Remmy (nothing good looking as far as I'm concerned). While I have a Browning X-bolt I want this rifle to be left handed and they're still Browning $. HELP!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

of the two that you mentioned i'd go with the 10flcp-k, just because of the prairie dog factor. How often do you think you will shoot prairie dogs. This would be the deciding factor for me. If you're only going to shoot pdogs a couple times a year, go with the light weight barrel, if you plan on doing a lot of pdogs go with the heavier barrel. Just to let you know that break is going to make it a bit louder.

xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

What ever it is make sure it is a 22-250


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Have you considered a T/C Encore Rifle? These with the standard stock are ambidextrous I believe. I'd purchase a T/C Encore Frame and a Bergara Barrel since the Bergara Barrels in .22 Centerfire Calibers (.222 Remington, .223 Remington and .22-250 Remington all use 1 in 10" Twist Barrels).

In fact that is what I am considering doing for myself, a 26" Stainless-Steel Heavy Bergara Barrel with a Stainless-Steel T/C Encore Frame. The over all length will be about the same (or maybe an inch shorter) than a 22" Bolt Action Rifle.

Larry


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

.223 only and bolt action preferred. If I was going to stray from bolt I'd just go AR. I've shot an AR, didn't 'move' me like it apparently does others. I'd hunt P.dogs a couple times a summer probably (ammo is speeeendy). Probably hunt coyote a few times a winter though most would be calling or sit'n'hope.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

confusedsoul,

I'm like you I'd rather mess with a bolt. With coyote hunting you're going to walk a lot from stand to stand, so don't let the 8.9lb rifle limit you. Heck I hunt with a 15 lb rifle. After a while you don't notice it at all.

I did how ever like the Sako finnlight that I had for packing into a stand way in the boonies during the winter time.

It's a horse a piece.

xdeano


----------



## CV-580 (Apr 29, 2008)

Confusedsoul, you really must be confused!!!

A "greedy" Savage?

Must be dealing with a different Savage than everyone else here does.

Or more likely, not only are you a "confused soul", you are CLUELESS as to how much a custom rifle costs.

Check the rates ANY other company charges and put some thought into it and you will be amazed at how cheap Savage is on their custom rifles.

Never thought I could ever afford a custom rifle until I checked out Savage's Custom Shop. I purchased a custom Savage in .260 Rem last year. It has become my favorite rifle. I'm so happy with it AND ESPECIALLY THE PRICE PAID that I am planning on buying 2 or 3 more custom Savages.

C.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Never had a yote run away from being hit with a 39 gr .204 bullet. Regardless of the caliber, shot placement is the key.


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

CV-580 said:


> Confusedsoul, you really must be confused!!!
> 
> A "greedy" Savage?
> 
> ...


This rifle wasn't going to be exactly 'custom'. They were going to use a stock AND action from the Model 10FLCR and thread on one of their predator taper barrels. All materials they ALREADY have made they just have to assemble them. So basically they were going to charge me $200 OVER the price of their right handed model to just assemble those parts. Send the parts to me for $650 and I'll assemble the thing. Not exactly custom is it?


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

Ambush Hunter said:


> Never had a yote run away from being hit with a 39 gr .204 bullet. Regardless of the caliber, shot placement is the key.


Please read up, I'm looking for opinions on which rifle, not caliber.


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

Okay, also considering a Tikka T3 Lite Stainless in .223.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The Tikka isn't a bad rifle either. They have the same barrels as Sako if that helps. I would probably pick up a Tikka over a savage, but that's just me. I didn't mention it because I thought you were stuck on savage. The only thing I don't like about the Tikka is the magazine, it's plastic and it doesn't allow a handloader to customize a bullet as far as length goes. It's SAMMI OAL with a hair bit of room that's it. But that's not to big of an issue with a 223.

You can make a custom gun for around $2000. (stock, action, barrel and all the chambering, reaming, threading and truing), but your lead time is around 7 months to a year, depending on what you order and who does the job. Just food for thought.

xdeano


----------



## CV-580 (Apr 29, 2008)

"Not exactly custom is it?"

Actually it IS CUSTOM...

Made to order specificly for you.

C.


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

xdeano said:


> The Tikka isn't a bad rifle either. They have the same barrels as Sako if that helps. I would probably pick up a Tikka over a savage, but that's just me. I didn't mention it because I thought you were stuck on savage. The only thing I don't like about the Tikka is the magazine, it's plastic and it doesn't allow a handloader to customize a bullet as far as length goes. It's SAMMI OAL with a hair bit of room that's it. But that's not to big of an issue with a 223.
> 
> You can make a custom gun for around $2000. (stock, action, barrel and all the chambering, reaming, threading and truing), but your lead time is around 7 months to a year, depending on what you order and who does the job. Just food for thought.
> 
> xdeano


I'm more worried about barrel thickness in regards to heat/prairie dogs. And also if 9 lbs is too much to carry. The 10FLCP has a lot to offer for the money. Actually, I'm thinking its Tikka vs Savage 10FLCP. Both about the same price.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

confusedsoul said:


> Ambush Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Never had a yote run away from being hit with a 39 gr .204 bullet. Regardless of the caliber, shot placement is the key.
> ...


Somehow 22-250 advice slipped your eyes but my .204 comment got your attention :eyeroll: My bad.

What is your budget? What twist rate you need. Strictly hunting? Weight? We can start here.

Tikka, Sako, CZ, and Savage are great inexpensive weapons. As far as custon rifles, well if you want the best then be prepared to wait. I waited for 6 or 7 months for a tactical M40 .308 from Tacticalrifles.net

Good luck.


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

Ambush Hunter said:


> confusedsoul said:
> 
> 
> > Ambush Hunter said:
> ...


The 22-250 advice didn't slip my eyes, which is why I restated .223 only after the 22-250 advice was given. Hence my frustration when you suggested .204 and why I quoted yours and not his, sorry to single you out like that. I'm trying to keep this rifle under $700 as this won't be used as much/often as my other one.

I'm not looking at custom rifles, it was only something I looked at because I was under the assumption I could get a left handed version for 'not much more' than a right handed model off the shelf. Well $200 is quite a bit more when the rifle costs only $650.

These rifles are ones I've narrowed down to because they're left handed models, have good twist rates (at 1 in 9 or better), and are in my price range. I'm just trying to decide between the 8.9lb 10FLCP and much lighter Tikka and Savage.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

9 lbs+scope and mounts...I don't know. For a varmint hunter I believe it is too heavy, especially if you hunt all day long. But again, opinions will vary. For a target, long range puncher I'd want some extra weight, but not for a varmint gun...

Good luck :sniper:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

after looking at them side by side on their sites, I'd probably go with the savage. Don't let 9lbs discourage you. If you can't handle 9lbs than you won't be able to handle 7lbs any better.

just my though.

xdeano


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

I have to agree with CV-580. Where does "greed" enter the equation with Savage Arms?

Insurance companies are "greedy", therefore, we must hate them and, as good little victims always do, ask for a Government Heath Care system....... (ensuring that the greediest of them all get all the "greed")...

Oil companies are "greedy", therefore, we must be good little victims and ask the Government to "fix it" by regulating them (thereby causing refined oil prices to go higher)......

Now Savage is "greedy" (becasue they make less of one model which increases production costs [did we forget about that?]), so.....like good little "victims", will we ask the Government to "tame" Savage down a little? So their greed is not so conspicuous?

It makes me conclude that, sometimes, people who complain about "greed" are really the ones being greedy, because they just can;t have what they want, when they want it, at the price they want it for..........

Pay the extra and get the rifle you want........ the greed will work it's way out eventually. You'll survive this.....there have been greater crisis..........


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

StretchNM said:


> ...


 Chill man, this has nothing to do with government health care. $200 is 1/3rd the cost of the rifle I wanted to buy. Hence why I'm NOT buying the rifle. If I wanted to spend $850 on a rifle I'd buy the left handed Remington 700 VSF I found at a local gunshop. Greed would be me expecting all manufacturers to make a lefthanded model.


----------

